# Sorting ic chips



## ldpolli (Jan 10, 2015)

Very new in this forum,

Read a lot and my mind is confused.

Is this Sorting of ic chips correct? Anyone can help?

Starting to mount a pile, i have a little recycling and work with plastic an papper material, but i think i can get a lot of this material in my suppliers list. Have to study a lot first. Getting only free materials for test from a couple clients.....

Sorry for bad english, I'm from Brasil and not so good in english.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 11, 2015)

I would not "over sort" them. No matter how many different categories you create (I did so I know) there will be different mix in every category. I did just a few and that is mostly for convenience during incinerating stages. 
I found out that thin IC burn faster than thick, you can incinerate more smaller ones than large (when large are stacked on top of each other they tend not to burn thoroughly or completely so I use only one layer, small ones create enough void space between so they can be put in vessel in several layers and perhaps stirred one two times during incineration).

Another issue is value, BGA IC like s/n bridge (but there are some other, smaller with high value - generally BGA without legs on side) do have best value so I keep them separately. Eprom like do have least value - considering gold:IC mass ratio.

To keep it simple I use this:
1. BGA IC (small and large together)
2. Thin (separating to small and large for faster incinerating purposes)
3.Thick (separating to small and large for faster incinerating purposes)
4. Eprom like IC (small and large together)
That will leave you with 4 eventually 6 boxes. There is no need to separate cell phone IC only if you do want to figure out yield.


----------



## kole55 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello Patnor! Sorry Idpolli, because this is an issue that is not related to his post. So the question for Patnor, do not know if you've seen off my post until the end (north bridge chips) and do you have any comments on the yield (I have attended 125 pieces RAM card-fingers and 885 gr ic chips of RAM card). I got 1.95 g button (I was at the jeweler and estimated at 22 carats). Hahahaha, but I sold it because tomorrow I plan to buy 1 kg and 600 gr processors. I think I was about 1 gram of fingers and chips of 0.95 gr. I have a list and I've read all about the yield of processors in the forum so you'll know how much I invest in processors. If I purchase will publish what I bought and how much I paid. That's why he forum for sharing information and experiences. Thanks again to everyone on the forum!


----------



## ldpolli (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks a lot Patnor for The information.

Kole, first post and i have done it wrong place. Sorry, look out on types ofs scrap and didn't see to much details in sorting due to processing issues.. 

In my case, as studyng forms on new products to get from clients, cellphones may be totally separetad, including gold plated pins and other that contain gold in that devices. In my town, even on scrapyards they go into garbage, they have no value at all, but as a 5 year buyer from other material, i know it wont stay for free for a long period of time. So, its interesting study to get my head as far as i can in this issue... 

Will come out eventually asking in this forum for types of scrap only seeking for future processing (thinking on doing first attemply on july), plenty of time to study carefully hook hook, reading from all of you, who by The way, have a lot to share.

Waiting ansious to see yours results on processors, kole, will also ask my clients whats The price on that kind item, since they don't know What is a north bridge chip, only processors will come up... Maybe a good idea(again in my case)

In my region they sell motherboards and processors. Just curious, wont mess in this before studing a lot, but is $2,00 dollars/kg too much in this boards(without CPU?)Experience from you may encourage to go a more time consuming on this idea.

Again, sorry for bad writting, i can understand all of yours posts, hope you can understand me too.


----------



## kole55 (Jan 12, 2015)

ldpolli said:


> Thanks a lot Patnor for The information.
> 
> Kole, first post and i have done it wrong place. Sorry, look out on types ofs scrap and didn't see to much details in sorting due to processing issues..
> 
> ...




Hello Idpolli! Today, one guy should make processors
(mine is a Monday market and many come from neighboring villages). But he did not come, last night was snowy storm and probably could not come because of the snow. I'm sorry but we will have to wait for next Monday. And here otherwise be the MB can get for $ 2.5 worse, and those a little better for $ 4 per kg. Graphic, tv card somewhere around $ 1.5 per kg. The memory RAM is around $ 13.5 per kg. CPU to run into, because the problem is with us in the dark, because they sell what they do not know how much there is gold in the processor. hahaha problem is that everyone thinks when they see the CPU think that is full of gold. Otherwise, do not buy if they find the material free of charge to and processed. Let me try it for the first time to invest in CPU and thanks to this excellent forum and its members, I know 90% of what to expect from electronic waste, and how much should be about the individual components of pay.

Note: Also the price of motherboards I have given no CPU, graphics, TV cards. RAM etc. Just MB with integrated components.


----------



## malfeces (Oct 8, 2015)

To keep it simple I use this:
1. BGA IC (small and large together)
2. Thin (separating to small and large for faster incinerating purposes)
3.Thick (separating to small and large for faster incinerating purposes)
4. Eprom like IC (small and large together)
That will leave you with 4 eventually 6 boxes. There is no need to separate cell phone IC only if you do want to figure out yield.[/quote]


LOL, Different than the way I have been sorting them, your way makes much more sense. I have been sorting them as RAM IC's, Mother board IC's, FLat packs, ceramics, and everything else. 

I need to keep a log, I swear every time I come here I learn something new. PRICELESS!!


----------

